# Dodero Lines



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone remember seeing ships of this Argentine line in Buenos Aires I remember that they had a fairly advanced design at the time (60's) - I believe they were built in Belfast and the Builders were rumoured to be still waiting for payment ?
Royal Mail & Blue Star ships looked dated by comparison !

Bob


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Bob, I was in and out of BA for around 18 months with Royal Mail and then again with Houlders. I must have seen some Dodero Line ships. I remember LLoyd Brasil vessels, Royal Interocean and probably the best looking ones were Hamburg South America line. All the British ships on that route looked out of date by comparison!.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is a link to them

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/empresa.htm


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Alfred Ford (Aug 5, 2010)

Robert M Hughes said:


> Anyone remember seeing ships of this Argentine line in Buenos Aires I remember that they had a fairly advanced design at the time (60's) - I believe they were built in Belfast and the Builders were rumoured to be still waiting for payment ?
> Royal Mail & Blue Star ships looked dated by comparison !
> 
> Bob


I believe you refer to the three passenger ships, originally named PRESIDENTE PERON, EVA PERON and 17 DE OCTUBRE. After September 1955 they were renamed ARGENTINA, URUGUAY and LIBERTAD respectively. Quite a number of photos and information in SN Gallery.

Alfred


----------

